# Databases > SQL Practice SQL Online

## Jim.Anderson

This site gives access to practice sql online .. support mysql and PostgreSQL..

FreeSQL . org

----------


## sibgatullah

This site is awesome
  very good in terms of valuable stuff and informative forums..

----------


## Lokesh M

Jim.Anderson

The Resources you have provided for SQL and Oracle are great

Thanks

----------


## ashishhanda24

i got some of your posted quotes from geekinterviews ..
& from there i got an idea to ask you something...
As i think you are an experienced person in Testing Field...

i am working in an software organization where i am doing manual testing..on various websites..using there own Quality Assurance tool for reporting bug & to interact with the client directly..means the client also can post his bug/issue directly after entering in our QAS & me as a tester will find bugs & forward it to the developer to fix it..
So my problem is as i am not using any special tool like 
Mercury Test Director so i dont have any experience on that tool & i have seen many resumes with large experience on
these tools so i think that working on these tools can provide me some Working Experience ..

So can you tell me Is i am getting the right experience over here or not???

----------


## Bobbysrik

Thank You!

----------


## vimalpcnv

Thank you sir

----------


## arju3u

this site is not working now, can anyone please guide me the site name for practising SQL.

----------


## joybdebora

this post is really useful.

----------


## niitsumit

This one of the best portals i have ever used after google.It provides compreshensive practice tests on various topics.I am really grateful to this and I wish it all the sucess in future.
yours sincerely
Sumit

----------

